# Penn Reel Parts



## Lingluretacklecompany (Jun 8, 2011)

I got a ton of Penn Reel Parts I need the get rid of! I will ship and except paypal. Just let me know what you need. 10% off list price so I can get this stuff gone. Sorry I have no 706 or 704 parts left.


----------



## Lingluretacklecompany (Jun 8, 2011)

25% off?


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

any powergraph parts ?


----------



## JDM (Oct 1, 2007)

*parts*

give me a call. 334-300-5598

JD


----------



## Growler (Feb 13, 2010)

Do you have a handle for a 440 SSG


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

i need bearings for my roller on my 706z.. u got ani and how much>?


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you in Navarre? My son lives there and so I go there often. Always need parts. For Internationals?


----------



## Lingluretacklecompany (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey I have all the Parts you guys have listed just let me know if you want them and I will mail, I don't have bearings for Z sorry


----------



## speakingstone (Jun 17, 2011)

I just purchased a Penn 4/0 reel and the sides are different colors. One is red and the other is black. Do you have a red non handle side. The black side seems to be 1/16 higher than the metal side!

Thanks
speakingstone


----------



## Lingluretacklecompany (Jun 8, 2011)

I have plenty of side plates in red and black Your going to Need a bearing for the left side plate too because the red 4/0 an black 4/0 bearings are different.


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

i need international parts... email me @ [email protected] so i can send you a list.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

PM Sent


----------

